# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Pixie Frog Setup

## mmahek95

I'm buying a male pixie frog, not for a few months. Currently building a setup, could use some advice on it.


I recently bought a 75 gallon aquarium (48 1/2 inches L, 21 1/8 in H, 18 1/2 in W). I do not feel comfortable housing a pixie frog in anything smaller. I've been looking at different setups and I have a few questions. I plan on doing half and half (land/water). I'm dividing the tank with a piece of acrylic (6 inches depthwise) and I'll take some aquarium sealant, and put some airline tubing on the top part of the acrylic (so the frog won't hurt itself.). I plan on having an all organic habitat-all live plants, so I'll need a UV light. I won't have too many plants, it'd be mainly for decoration, so maybe around 7 plants total, including aquatic. I do plan on having a day/night heat lamp as well for the actual frog. What would be the recommended UV strength for the plants? I'm not too worried about the UV light affecting the frog, as he'd only gain more vitamin D3, but I'm not a botanist, so I don't know the proper usage. 
I'll be filtering the water with some kind of system- I was looking at the tetra fauna viquarium-around $70 on amazon. It's pretty, but it looks like it'd take up a lot of room, not really too worried about that since I have a bigger tank, but I am worried about the filtration. Yes, I am using distilled, or "stale" water, but has anyone had any experience with this filter? I've heard pretty bad things and pretty good things about it. Is there anything out there that is absolutely outstanding? I am not worried about price, I'm planning on dropping at least 1k on this setup, easy. 
Misting system- I was looking at the Monsoon- you can find it at PetSmart, etc for around $100 or more. Is there a better system? Reviews say as long as you use distilled you should be fine. I really don't know much about misting systems, but I need something that will work and is fairly easy to operate. Also needs to have a timer, so it goes off automatically. 

Has anyone tried live plants with their pixie frogs before? A lot of people are against it because the frogs "will get stuck", but honestly, they're frogs and burrowing comes natural to them. I don't see how it could be harmful to them as long as you have the right type of plant. Speaking of that, are there any particular plants I should stay away from? I've heard a lot of bad things about frog moss and how if they swallow it, it'll hurt them-should I stay away from that?



Thanks

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF!  Some of the information you have is not correct; so first thing to do is read this article:  Frog Forum - African Bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus - Care and Breeding.  A 75 gallon tank is a nice size for an adult GABF so it will work fine.  You might need to start a baby frog in a smaller tank or adapt tank so it suits a baby while it's small.

Plants do not need UV lights, nor do frogs can use it to metabolize D3 or anything.  Plants need light that peaks at a temperature of around 5,500 kelvin.  Both fluorescent, compact fluorescent or LED lights can work; just ensure ones you get peak at that color.

A mixed dry/wet tank will work good with a GABF; myself would do around 2/3s water and 1/3 dry.  A Viquarium or similar filters are useless with a GABF set-up.  You want a large (read huge) quality made canister filter.  Something made by Eheim, API Filstar (previously Rena models), or one of the new Fluvals (FX6 being the King  :Big Grin:  ) will work. 

With a large water area; maintaining humidity will not be a problem.  Would rather invest $$ on an ExoTerra Hygrotherm controller (or similar) and a room humidifier from BB&B or other store than in a Monsoon.   Also, a ceramic heat emitter in a dome plugged in the Hygrotherm will work better as a heat source.  You might need to cover most of screened top with aluminum foil to retain heat & humidity; but that's an easy fix.

Only issue with Pixies and plants is that the frog can and will trample them if on ground.  You could use pothos or epiphytes and hang them from background to avoid that.  Sphagnum moss is a no-no in a Pixie enclosure. This might give you some ideas for set-up, my favorite is post no. 2:  http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...s-set-ups.html.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## mmahek95

I looked into the Fluval FX6, and it  looks way too big for the my setup. I'm currently looking at for the water enclosure, 32 inches in length, and 8 inches in height, leaving 16 1/2 inches (length) for land. I think 8 inches should be enough (height wise)-agree, disagree?  What about the Fluval 406 External Filter? I'm really liking the Fluval 406 external filter in the 45 gallon. I appreciate your help- thanks so much!  :Frog Smile:  Ah, yes, the hygrotherm controller- I was actually looking at Zoo Med for that :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

Sorry for confusion, did not meant it was for you, just that it is the king of all canisters.  Concur the Fluval's 406 is more appropriate.  What I would do is estimate the actual volume of water in the tank; and then get a filter that flows that volume at least a few times per hour.  So if a filter is rated for a 100 gallon tank and you have it filled 1/4 of the way (or less) it would be over filtering your tank 4 or more times the rated output, which is good for a high bio-load from a Pixie  :Smile:  .

----------

